# Did I miss my chance?



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

I've been waiting for the software update that includes Summon and on 07/23 I took my car into the body shop to have work done (long story short I was rear ended) and of course, I get a notification of a software update on that same day! Fast forward to today and I got to pick up my car and there is NO update notification showing! Does the update offer go away if you wait too long? How do I bring it back? Am I hosed? Help!!!!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Maynerd said:


> I've been waiting for the software update that includes Summon and on 07/23 I took my car into the body shop to have work done (long story short I was rear ended) and of course, I get a notification of a software update on that same day! Fast forward to today and I got to pick up my car and there is NO update notification showing! Does the update offer go away if you wait too long? How do I bring it back? Am I hosed? Help!!!!


do you not have the yellow alarm clock icon at the top of the screen?


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> do you not have the yellow alarm clock icon at the top of the screen?


Nope


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

There was a release a couple of weeks back that downloaded and then got pulled. A few people reported this, got the download/release notice, but then had nothing to install. Bugs were found I guess and then they moved on to the next release. Likely that was the release you saw download. You should have another one soon. What version are you on? 26.3 has rolled to 59 cars today and was already on close to 50. Seems to be the one that is finally rolling out wider then the others.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

GDN said:


> There was a release a couple of weeks back that downloaded and then got pulled. A few people reported this, got the download/release notice, but then had nothing to install. Bugs were found I guess and then they moved on to the next release. Likely that was the release you saw download. You should have another one soon. What version are you on? 26.3 has rolled to 59 cars today and was already on close to 50. Seems to be the one that is finally rolling out wider then the others.


hmm...maybe that's what happened with me. I'm on 2018.21.9


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Just got 26.3 this morning. Ah yeah!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Maynerd said:


> Just got 26.3 this morning. Ah yeah!


Same here. Finally, have Wi-Fi, audible lock, and Summon feature. Yeah! The car that just keeps getting better the longer you own it!


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

I wish there was a way to have home link open the garage door on summon but not close it. Is there a setting to do this or am I missing something?


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Homelink is just a toggle. Like pushing a momentary switch. There is ‘open’ signal vs ‘close’ signal. When you push your garage door remote button, it just says ‘do your thing’ and the garage door opener itself knows to open or close. I think it’s probably time for a more intelligent homelink standard to provide more granular functions.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

slacker775 said:


> Homelink is just a toggle. Like pushing a momentary switch. There is 'open' signal vs 'close' signal. When you push your garage door remote button, it just says 'do your thing' and the garage door opener itself knows to open or close. I think it's probably time for a more intelligent homelink standard to provide more granular functions.


Sure I get that but I just want it to not push the button at the end of its summon sequence. I want it to open the door drive out of the garage but not close it,


----------



## Magma (Jul 10, 2016)

You. Igor change the distance for close to a longer range. I have mine set so it only auto closes when the car is all the way on the street vs opening when in the driveway. Still waiting on 21.9 but have mobile service coming out tomorrow so maybe they can push the update


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Magma said:


> You. Igor change the distance for close to a longer range. I have mine set so it only auto closes when the car is all the way on the street vs opening when in the driveway. Still waiting on 21.9 but have mobile service coming out tomorrow so maybe they can push the update


Hmmm....that seems like a good idea however the distance setting is only for the opening of the garage door. There is no setting for closing distance. That being said I have it set to 70 feet which is farther than the 25 feet that summon is set to. Not sure if there is another setting you are referring to.


----------



## Magma (Jul 10, 2016)

@Maynerd wasn't aware you could only change the open distance


----------

